# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اقا یکی کمکم کنه !! علوم کامپیوتر یا نرم افزار؟

## kianooshkpd

دوستان سلام این سوال ذهنمو درگیر کرده من بلاخره تصمیمو گرفتم و علوم کامپیوتر یه دانشگاه بهتر رو بالای نرم افزار یه دانشگاه نسبتا پایین تر زدم........
حالا بحثم اینجاست که کسی راجب علوم اطلاعات با جزییات میتونه بم بده؟؟ من میخوام یه کد نویس شم.....فامیلمون تو دالاس امریکا تو یه شرکت کار میکنه اون نرم افزار خونده بم میگه که علوم اینور خیلی بهتر از نرم افزاره ولی ایا تو ایرانم اینطور هست؟؟؟ من اینو میخوام بدونم که این تو این رشته میتونم یک کد نویس مثه کسی که تو رشته نرم افزار تحصیل کرده بشم؟؟؟ از همون فامیلمون پرسیدم گفت علوم کامپیوتر رشته اول امریکاس و نرم افراز 8 اومین رشته است.......یکی از دوستانه پدر هم تو المان کد نویس هستش مدرکه ایشون موقع رفتن از ایران سیکل بوده ولی الان به شدت در کارش موفقه !!! ایشون هم بهم گفتن که اصن تو ایران هیچی معلوم نیس بم گفت ارزش علوم بیرون ایران خیلی زیاده.....
حالا یکی بم بگه این رشته تو ایران چطوره....و خواهش میکنم با جزییات بم یکی بگه که حاصل تحصیل تو این رشته بعد 4 سال چطوره.......من به شدت به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم و html و css رو معمولی بلدم(البته اگه بشه اسم این دوتارو زبان گذاشت چون خیلی ساده ان!!!!) حالا میخوام بدونم اگه من علوم قبول شم بعد 4 سال چی میشه؟ چه فرقی با یه کسی که 4 سال نرم افزار میخونه داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

نرم افزار 
علوم کامپیوتر دو تا ریاضی  و مهندسی نرم افزار 2 پاس نمیکنی همین 
تو استخدامی هم علوم کامپیوتر استخدام نمیکنن فقط مهندسی نرم افزار و سخت افزار و ای تی استخدام میکنن

----------


## kianooshkpd

> نرم افزار 
> علوم کامپیوتر دو تا ریاضی  و مهندسی نرم افزار 2 پاس نمیکنی همین 
> تو استخدامی هم علوم کامپیوتر استخدام نمیکنن فقط مهندسی نرم افزار و سخت افزار و ای تی استخدام میکنن


استخدامی شرکت خصوصی که فقط برنامه نویس میخواد مدرک زیاد براش مهم نیس.......من دنبال استخدام دولتی هم نیستم......شرایط برا خصوصی هم همینه؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

نه شرکت خصوصی اصلا مدرک مهم نیست کار بلد بودن مهمه

----------


## kianooshkpd

> نه شرکت خصوصی اصلا مدرک مهم نیست کار بلد بودن مهمه


مرسی از نظرت برا منم شرکت خصوصی مهمه....... :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوستان سلام این سوال ذهنمو درگیر کرده من بلاخره تصمیمو گرفتم و علوم کامپیوتر یه دانشگاه بهتر رو بالای نرم افزار یه دانشگاه نسبتا پایین تر زدم........
> حالا بحثم اینجاست که کسی راجب علوم اطلاعات با جزییات میتونه بم بده؟؟ من میخوام یه کد نویس شم.....فامیلمون تو دالاس امریکا تو یه شرکت کار میکنه اون نرم افزار خونده بم میگه که علوم اینور خیلی بهتر از نرم افزاره ولی ایا تو ایرانم اینطور هست؟؟؟ من اینو میخوام بدونم که این تو این رشته میتونم یک کد نویس مثه کسی که تو رشته نرم افزار تحصیل کرده بشم؟؟؟ از همون فامیلمون پرسیدم گفت علوم کامپیوتر رشته اول امریکاس و نرم افراز 8 اومین رشته است.......یکی از دوستانه پدر هم تو المان کد نویس هستش مدرکه ایشون موقع رفتن از ایران سیکل بوده ولی الان به شدت در کارش موفقه !!! ایشون هم بهم گفتن که اصن تو ایران هیچی معلوم نیس بم گفت ارزش علوم بیرون ایران خیلی زیاده.....
> حالا یکی بم بگه این رشته تو ایران چطوره....و خواهش میکنم با جزییات بم یکی بگه که حاصل تحصیل تو این رشته بعد 4 سال چطوره.......من به شدت به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم و html و css رو معمولی بلدم(البته اگه بشه اسم این دوتارو زبان گذاشت چون خیلی ساده ان!!!!) حالا میخوام بدونم اگه من علوم قبول شم بعد 4 سال چی میشه؟ چه فرقی با یه کسی که 4 سال نرم افزار میخونه داره؟؟؟؟


خیلی حرف ها داشتم واسه گفتن ولی میرم سراغ سوال اخرت

کسی که نرم افزار بخونه میتونه شبکه کار کنه

کسی که ای تی بخونه میتونه برنامه نویسی کار کنه و بلعکس 

هیچ محدودیتی وجود نداره در کامپیوتر  چون کامپیوتر علم نیست یک حرفه است

و بر اثر حرفتون به شما پاداش و دستمزد میدن نه علم و مدرکتون

----------


## kianooshkpd

> خیلی حرف ها داشتم واسه گفتن ولی میرم سراغ سوال اخرت
> 
> کسی که نرم افزار بخونه میتونه شبکه کار کنه
> 
> کسی که ای تی بخونه میتونه برنامه نویسی کار کنه و بلعکس 
> 
> هیچ محدودیتی وجود نداره در کامپیوتر  چون کامپیوتر علم نیست یک حرفه است
> 
> و بر اثر حرفتون به شما پاداش و دستمزد میدن نه علم و مدرکتون


ممنون ازت طرز فکر خودمم همینه ولی بعیضیا میترسونن ادمو از علوم کامپیوتر من میتونستم نرم افزار هم بخونم ولی نمیدونم چرا یهو به علوم علاقه مند شدم وقتی با چند نفر صحبت کردم حالا میخوام از یه کسی که تو یونی تجربه داشته بپرسم.....میدونم زمان میبره و شاید حال نداشته باشی ولی اگه از ابهام درم بیاری مدیونت میشم  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Reza111

نرم افزار

----------


## kianooshkpd

> نرم افزار


میشه بدونم چرا و به چه دلیل؟ :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> ممنون ازت طرز فکر خودمم همینه ولی بعیضیا میترسونن ادمو از علوم کامپیوتر من میتونستم نرم افزار هم بخونم ولی نمیدونم چرا یهو به علوم علاقه مند شدم وقتی با چند نفر صحبت کردم حالا میخوام از یه کسی که تو یونی تجربه داشته بپرسم.....میدونم زمان میبره و شاید حال نداشته باشی ولی اگه از ابهام درم بیاری مدیونت میشم


با هیچکدومش نه نرم افزار نه علوم نمیتونی صرفا با دانشگاه رفتن کار پیدا کنی

ولی خوب نرم افزار نزدیک تره به بازار تا علوم

فرقی هم نداره به این دلیل دانشگاه هیچی یاد نمیده 

برای وارد بازار کار شدن  حداقل حقوق و حداقل مقام که بخوای داشته باشی

با درامد 2 میلیون باید sQl - HTML - Css - jVS و مقداری سی شارپ بلد باشی که نه علوم کاری برات میتونه انجام بده نه نرم افزار ولی خوب

نرم افزار نزدبک تره و پایه اش برای این بهتره و میتونه یه مقدار دیدتو باز تر کنه تو این زمینه

حالا هرچقدر بخوای پیشرفت کنی و حقوق بره بالا باید زبان های بیشتری بلد باشی و تکنیک های دیگه

----------


## Reza111

*kianooshkpd*@ به شرط بلد بودن کار به صورت حرفه ای (نرم افزار)  رشته ی پردرامد تری نسبت به علوم کامپیوتر هستش.
رتبه ی قبولی بهتری هم نسبت به علوم کامپیوتر نیاز داره. همچنین فکر می کنم بازار کار گسترده تری داره.
البته این نظر من بود راهنمایی افراد دیگه رو هم بگیرید. امیدوارم درست ترین گزینه رو انتخاب کنید و موفق باشید.

----------


## Aryabartar

سلام 
عزیز من علوم کامپیوتر اونجا و اینجا بسیار متفاوته , کاری که مهندسای کامپیوتر اینجا میکنن علوم کامپیوتریای اونجا میکنن 
اکثر افرادی که اینجا کامپیوتر و به صورت دقیق تر نرم افزار خوندن وقتی میخوان اپلای کنن به رشته ی cs یا computer scince اپلای میکنن 
اشتباه نکنین مهندسی کامپیوتر اینجا علوم کامپیوتر اونجاست!!! 
من خودم بین علوم کامپیوتر شریف و م کامپیوتر امیر کبیر مونده بودم خیلی تحقیق کردم و م کامپیوترو زدم . 
علوم کامپیوتر نخون که اگه اینجا بمونی بد خواهد شد ...

----------


## kianooshkpd

> *kianooshkpd*@ به شرط بلد بودن کار به صورت حرفه ای (نرم افزار)  رشته ی پردرامد تری نسبت به علوم کامپیوتر هستش.
> رتبه ی قبولی بهتری هم نسبت به علوم کامپیوتر نیاز داره. همچنین فکر می کنم بازار کار گسترده تری داره.
> البته این نظر من بود راهنمایی افراد دیگه رو هم بگیرید. امیدوارم درست ترین گزینه رو انتخاب کنید و موفق باشید.


ممنون از نظرت  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## kianooshkpd

> سلام 
> عزیز من علوم کامپیوتر اونجا و اینجا بسیار متفاوته , کاری که مهندسای کامپیوتر اینجا میکنن علوم کامپیوتریای اونجا میکنن 
> اکثر افرادی که اینجا کامپیوتر و به صورت دقیق تر نرم افزار خوندن وقتی میخوان اپلای کنن به رشته ی cs یا computer scince اپلای میکنن 
> اشتباه نکنین مهندسی کامپیوتر اینجا علوم کامپیوتر اونجاست!!! 
> من خودم بین علوم کامپیوتر شریف و م کامپیوتر امیر کبیر مونده بودم خیلی تحقیق کردم و م کامپیوترو زدم . 
> علوم کامپیوتر نخون که اگه اینجا بمونی بد خواهد شد ...


ولی من دقیقا جوری انتخاب رشته کردم که علوم کامپیوتر دانشگاه بهترو قبول میشم....منم زیاد تحقیق کردم از چندین استاد دانشگاه پرسیدم تا مقطع لیسانس فرق چندانی ندارن مثل اینکه... یکی از استادان دانشگاه رشت بهم گفته بود که علوم یک مزیت که نسبت به نرم افزار داره اینکه یک مغز منطقی(یه نوع تفکر ماشینی منظورش بود) برات ایجاد میکنه که اگه تو بتونی چندین زبانو یاد بگیری به مراتب میتونی درست تر و منطقی تر کد بزنی از کسی که نرم افزار خونده......دوستم عموی بنده هم استاد دانشگاه صنعتی بابل هستش ایشون هم گفتن فرض کن میخوای یه مشکلیو از طریق یه برنامه حل کنی اینکه این مشکل چطور حل میشه رو یک کسی که علوم کامپیوتر خونده حل میکنه و مهندس نرم افزار این راه حلو با تبدیل کردن به کد تبدیل به نرم افزار میکنه که اگه خودت یه کد نویس باشی دیگه مشکلی نخواهد بود........

----------

